# What's living in your canister filter?



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I have a pair of Bristlenosed Plecos in a 125 that spawn regularly. I've seen the fry but only on one occasion. Figured they all get snatched up by the CA cichlids in the tank. It was with much surprise that I found these 2 in the bottom of an FX6! The larger one must have been living in there for 2-3 months, as that's when I cleaned it out last. Apparently he has grown quite a bit. There's no way a fish at that size can make it through the slits on the filter intake...

Both are alive in different tanks now. It's been 2 weeks since their discovery!


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

way cool - i've found fry in my canisters in the past, but never one that grew so much.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Wow! It's amazing it can lives so long in that cramped space in the total darkness!

I mostly only found cherry shrimps and snails there. Lots of them! And one time found 2 guppy fry, 1 was alive, and 1 died.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I found yellow lab fry in my XP2 a few years ago, the female spit in the tank and some ended up surviving both in the tank and filter. The fry in the filter were noticeably larger than those in the tank. :-?


----------



## BratmanXj (Feb 11, 2013)

Living in the filter they have plenty enough algae and "gunk" to eat....I run a sump and regularly pull 5-6 fish out of the 20g long, they stay down there for a month or two before I do a service and just munch on the sponge-wall filter.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Good stuff guys. Nature 'finds a way'....


----------

